# When did your toddler start talking



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello 

I am a bit confused, my oldest was an early talker and very advanced for her age, she was already saying small sentences like "a ball" at 16 months. If she didn't know the word she would try and I would tell her and she picked it up quick. By 2 years she was talking that any adult would understand what she was saying if asking or wanting something. My son is 16 months and only knows mama and dada, so he hasn't had his first real word. He points to things but either whine or doesn't make a sound. I give him the words, but I am unsure why he is not making an attempt to make his own words.

At what point do you worry that there might be a speech delay?


----------



## to_peggy (Nov 10, 2015)

Mine can speak a few words at 14-16 months


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Some kids aren't very verbal*

I'm not sure when you should worry, but he has regular check ups? The main thing is comprehension and hearing (you tell him to do something simple and he can do it), if he seems to have both I'd worry a little less and give him some time, I think most kids are talking by 2. My son was like your daughter, he was picking up numerous words by 1.5, even making some up so he could communicate stuff with me, he's still super verbal, talk your ear right off. He was talking in sentences by 2. My friends son said something like "This" to cover practically everything at around this age. I'd keep giving him the words he needs to use even when he's not saying anything.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

ds2 was about 3.5, before then he just pointed and screeched. 

DD2 was a few months before she turned 3, they both talk very well now.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

It certainly varies. My son was an early talker and hasn't stopped! LOL My daughter was a late talker. So much so that we had her in speech therapy when she was three and four. You wouldn't know it by looking at her today. She's now more social than my son! That being said, there's nothing wrong with taking him to a speech therapist for an evaluation. I love therapists, my BFF is an occupational therapist, so I'm probably biased. But, they can give you an outside view and maybe see something you missed. Or tell you not to worry. And, if you do decide on ST, it's no big deal. It's just another adult paying attention and playing games with your little one. Most kids love therapy.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

I have an upcoming appointment with his doctor for a regular his regular check up. He completely understands instructions, and he understands my communication. I have one of the books that as the picture and when you push it, it tells you the word. He keeps pushing cat, and we have a cat so I just point out the cat to him and say the word. Right now, all I can do is work on the words and hope he will pick up. After seeing some responses, it doesn't seem I need to worry at this point.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

My oldest I can't remember fully but she was talking before 2 and well within the "normal milestone" development phases. 

However my second (now 7.5 years) didn't talk until a few months after 2 years. She just never had to. Her sister talked for her and she would point or sign for everything else she needed. Shortly after her sister went to school she just started talking in full sentences because she had to speak. We still deal with some selective verbal communication with her and strangers. She will sometimes talk to people we don't know and other times she will not talk to anyone. However she speaks very well and with above average language skills when she does talk to people. 

My third is now 18 months and she just wants to keep up with her older sisters all the time and so talks constantly, even if we're the only ones who understand her.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

delightedbutterfly said:


> Shortly after her sister went to school she just started talking in full sentences because she had to speak.


I was thinking that may happen when my daughter starts school in Septemeber. I am putting her in a summer camp this year, so her brother won't have her around so much.

Will wait it out:grin:


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

My daughter was early and spoke her first words even before 6 months. By 1 she used two word sentences and had a good vocabulary. At 18 months she had started three word sentences and used two word sentences frequently. 

Normal as far as I know for 18 months is to have a vocabulary of 8-10 words (which my daughter had at 8 months). When they are 3 they should frequently use two and three word sentences. Often it is nothing to worry about if they can't if they understand spoken phrases on a normal level.

I would try to speak to him as much as is humanly possible and describe the world as you go along. "Look, a brown dog. It looks happy wagging its tail." "You seem to enjoy your water, you must be thirsty." "Mom is chopping cucumber, would you like a piece?" and so on. Rather talk too much than too little. Read books if he is OK with sitting still. My daughter started liking books around that time but it varies, some of my friends' children liked already before 1. Often if they like a book they want to hear it again and again. Don't fight that, it is part of learning this age. Sing songs and listen to music. When you see something from a song he seems to enjoy, start singing it, that can help trigger his learning a bit more. For some sign language can also help taking the plunge but I don't think that this is a must if you don't feel it is something for you.


----------



## jonasjonashuckabuck (Oct 7, 2015)

My only recommendation is if you think you child may need speech therapy, get that evaluation from your state's early intervention as soon as possible. It is free therapy until the age of 3. After that you will either have to go through your school system or have private therapy for which most insurance doesn't cover. (In our area, its $414 per session) I always say this because our son needed therapy and we only got about 6 months free. After that we couldn't afford it and our school system kept making us jump through hoops. So if you have any concerns and you doctor recommends an eval, do it. It's all play at this age, and there's nothing to fear.  hope that helps.


----------



## Angiwhite (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine is also a slow talker, but then again we have three languages at home English, French and Chinese. He does understand all of them, but he is very limited in terms of speaking. His doctor asked if I thought he was death, as he likes to make a lot of noise, she thought that might be a sign... But honestly, I don't think he is. I will wait a little more to worry; He is 2.


----------



## bobysha (Apr 12, 2016)

My son is 1.5 and he speaks a little. He can say only "this" and point to the subject. The point is that when he was 16 months old he was lisping "mama". Then he stopped and started chippering "dadada" and "dada". He says the only word either "mama", "dada" or "this". But he understands perfectly well. We have a lot of books and he likes when I read to him. I ask him to point animals, family pets and things (house, car, window, door, etc) and he does it correctly. I don't think it is time to worry.


----------



## shadowlove (May 13, 2016)

I think it depends on each child - my eldest started to talk at 2 and a half years and my youngest now talks at 15 months. She can tell me what she wants and understand yes and no very well. I would only worry about speech after 3 years and then suggest you see a speech therapist.


----------



## gamerdaddy (May 12, 2016)

My daughter is currently 19 months old and she can say probably 50 or so words. Her most complex sentences are 2 words long.
"Hi baby", "Hi doggy", "Look tree"

Her first word was "Hi", and she started saying that around 14 months old and hasn't stopped since lol.
She also started waving and pointing around 14 months.


----------



## janon (May 14, 2016)

dont worry at all. my first was very early too and a girl (which from both what i hear and observe, girls and especially first born ones do talk earlier). my son was nowhere near her level at that age, but I didn't worry and enjoyed his baby babbling for as long as I could (they are only little once) - today (they are both older kids now), you would never tell who talked first or last - he speaks clearly like a professional. Unless there is truly a cause for alarm, don't worry based on a comparison with your first child (or any other child for the matter) and he will be talking like a pro before you know it. I hear Einstein didn't talk till he was 4.


----------



## janon (May 14, 2016)

janon said:


> dont worry at all. my first was very early too and a girl (which from both what i hear and observe, girls and especially first born ones do talk earlier). my son was nowhere near her level at that age, but I didn't worry and enjoyed his baby babbling for as long as I could (they are only little once) - today (they are both older kids now), you would never tell who talked first or last - he speaks clearly like a professional. Unless there is truly a cause for alarm, don't worry based on a comparison with your first child (or any other child for the matter) and he will be talking like a pro before you know it. I hear Einstein didn't talk till he was 4.


just to add, to be more specific on when to worry, right now for 16 months I would not worry at all. Language develops very rapidly between 2 and 3 years of age and if you don't see much progress at that time frame is probably when I would ask my pediatrician for evaluation. Sometimes also babies name things their own way, the way they can pronounce them - I know my son did. Until he could pronounce the sounds, he called things whatever he could. Watch out for phrases like "Uh oh" (which they can learn to say early) and see if he is saying or starts saying things like that soon. But at 16 months its probably too soon to worry. Like I said, there was a WORLD of a difference between my daughter and son (she was composing poems at the time when he had barely started putting 2 words together) but you can't tell now.


----------



## shrewdmommy (Jan 14, 2017)

I think from one to two year-old, your can talk simple words


----------



## Markons92 (Mar 23, 2017)

You shouldn't worry that much. You shouldn't compare your child with anyone. Each kid has its own pace.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Markons92 said:


> You shouldn't worry that much. You shouldn't compare your child with anyone. Each kid has its own pace.


He's doing really well with his vocabulary...guess I worried for nothing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2016)

Among my 5 children, my first DD was the earlies to begin talking. She started speaking words at the age of 13 months and full sentences by the age of two years. My last child - 3rd DS - is laziest in this respect. He is a month shy of 2 rears and speaks only a few words, like Mama, Papa, No and Go, He points out things that he wants and sometimes tries to drag me or his Papa to it.


----------



## SummerJune (Jun 6, 2017)

Markons92 said:


> You shouldn't worry that much. You shouldn't compare your child with anyone. Each kid has its own pace.


Quite agree with Marksons. Each kid has its own pace, like everybody have their strengths and weaknesses, the baby will speak well in the end, it's just a problem of time.


----------



## Jessica332 (Jul 10, 2017)

one to two year-old


----------



## littletyker (Jul 30, 2017)

At 15 months! It was a joy-filled moment


----------



## EdanaRae (Aug 2, 2017)

Actually, speech development differs from each child. No development of a child is the same. So do not try to compare one kid from another. My daughter started talking when she was around one and a half years old. But I let her speech grow in her own pace. I did not force educate her to speak early. Just let them be and let them grow in their own time.


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 12, 2017)

love to discover information that after 1.5 years toddler started little talking with little words.. I wish to ask my mom when I started talking when I was toddler. :smile:


----------



## craftymama8 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm glad this thread was started. In a similar situation with delayed speech. Interested to see how our child is going to develop as time moves on. He's attentive and responds to us, just not talking as much as his sibling did at the same age.


----------



## fromkv (Nov 14, 2017)

the both my sons had delayed speech. I can say they started to talk somehow about 36 months old


----------



## matmo (Mar 18, 2018)

At 15 month.


----------

